# How to heat a large smokehouse



## harmonyswayfamilyfarm (Jan 22, 2020)

We are a small family run farm with an on-farm processing facility for our meat.   We have an 8 x 8 x 8 foot insulated cement block smokehouse that we smoke hams, bacons and sausage in. Our problem is getting the temperature up to 200F and holding it there for the correct time for hot smoking.  At this point we are using a propane torch for heating and a metal pan for holding the smoke chips. We are looking for options that would be suitable for a smoker if this size. We prefer to use propane. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mike243 (Jan 23, 2020)

Benton's in Madisonville Tn uses 2 pot bellied stoves to heat a massive room of bacon and hams, I'm sure any wood stove would work wonders for you, learning the temp control will take some practice, they have the stoves setting outside of the building, I would have a cover of some kind to keep the rain off though. It wouldn't take much of a fire to keep the temps up more than likely


----------



## buzzy (Jan 23, 2020)

Here might be something for ya.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/found-a-burner-for-smokehouse.88853/


----------



## fivetricks (Jan 23, 2020)

You may be better off, depending on the availability of wood to you, to preheat the a space that large with wood, then switch to a larger ring burner to maintain the heat. Could be cheaper than using all of that LP. Of course I could be totally wrong. 

There are a few threads made in the last year discussing larger propane burners for smokehouses. Check out the search feature :-)

It looks like you need something in the 1500btu or so to heat that space. Maybe you can find some help in these threads, but I'm sure there are more.






						New build
					

I'm looking at building a new smoker/smoke house in the spring and am looking for ideas.  I currently have an small old woodstove that I have piped into a tin 30"x30"x40" "smoke house".  The woodstove has seen better days and I am looking at building something more permanent. I was thinking of...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				









						Keeping smoker at lower temps for thermal processing
					

I have been making my own snack sticks and wondering what others do to keep temps down for thermal processing. I built my own smoker cabinet and use wood for smoke and propane for heat. I have issues when i am trying to keep my temps down under 150 degrees what suggestions are there for help...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				









						Propane burner smokehouse w/ yellow flame
					

My smokehouse heats nicely but it’s producing soot. Opened my Venturi  no change Is it possible that the not enough oxygen for a blue flame? On a 35000btu burner, is Venturi gettin enough oxygen with a 4x8 registrar intake vent  Any help would be appreciated  Note: my heat diffuser has 1/2”...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 23, 2020)

I have been researching along these lines myself for a future brick smoke house. 8x8 is a fairly large space to heat up to 200*, but I would give Tejas Smokers a look, and or a jingle. They have some nice looking propane burner options. Since this is their business, if I were you, I would give them a call and explain what your trying to do. They might be able to fix you up.
https://tejassmokers.com/Pipe-Burners/527


----------



## harmonyswayfamilyfarm (Jan 24, 2020)

fivetricks said:


> You may be better off, depending on the availability of wood to you, to preheat the a space that large with wood, then switch to a larger ring burner to maintain the heat. Could be cheaper than using all of that LP. Of course I could be totally wrong.
> 
> There are a few threads made in the last year discussing larger propane burners for smokehouses. Check out the search feature :-)
> 
> ...


We tried this and it helped but still couldn’t keep the temperature up.


----------



## fivetricks (Jan 24, 2020)

Prob time for a bit more detail then.

Have any pictures of the block, roof, inside, insulation, door, chimney? 

If not, can you give a more detailed description of the type of block and insulation? Also, what state are you in? This will help to understand climate and are you smoking all year or just in the fall/late fall seasons?

Also; did you read through 

 SmokinEdge
 's post? He provided a decent bit of knowledge towards your problem.

Toss a few more details our way and we can better understand how to help.


----------

